# Mojacar



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. Loking at recent posts there sems to be at least 14 of us in the Bendorm/Almeria area. We are on the camperpark at Altea but are moving tomorrow Friday, anyone at Mojacar or thinking of going there in the near future.
There is enough of us to have a Spanish Rally :lol: :lol:
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

SidT

If you have time, pop in on the N332 Camping Marjal to say hello parcella 164 although you have a fairly long drive ahead of you. Sorry to hear of your health probs. Hope everything is OK now and the weather is better down South!

Ian
Three Green


----------

